# Boat Building Class Adventure



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I went to a boat building class yesterday. Here is a link to pictures and comments.









Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Boat Building Class Adventure


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

look's like you going to have very nice boat when u are done


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a great thing there, Ed. I am working hard to do some of the things I always wanted to do now too. It's surprising how easy and affordable some of them are too. "4 hour workweek" was a great book that helped kick me into gear. Timothy talks about changing your life from having, into DOING and BEING. Turns out you can actually do and be all that you want, when you're not spending all of your money to fill your house with worthless stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool that you are taking the time todo the things you have always wanted to do. And the boat building class sounds fun. Post pics of your outing with it.


----------

